# No internet connection with TP-Link adapter, but yes on Laptop??



## pallemans (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have the following situation, and I can't resolve it. I am no noob when it comes to computers and connectivity. But I really don't know why this happens:

I have a TP-Link TL-WN821N Wireless USB adapter, and I want to connect my Desktop PC with my wireless network using this adapter. But it doesn't work.
When I insert this TP-Link USB it wants to install it, but says it can't find drivers.
I downloaded from the TP website the latest Win7 drivers, and right-clicked the USB-WLAN device in Windows Device Center to install drivers manually.

So far so good, the drivers install fine (except a message about the drivers not digitally signed by MS or something... but who cares...),,,,It shows the device works fine!!!

But looking at the connection system tray icon it stays on a red cross, it doesn't even search for available networks.
In connections it shows a perfect: "Wireless Networkconnection 4 _ enabled _ TP-LINK Wireless N Adapter".
Looking at the status it shows the following:
IPv4: not connected
IPv6: not connected
Status media: Enabled
SSID: (it shows nothing)
Time: e.g. 00:22:34 and counting...
Speed: 412,3 Gbps (a bit fast, no???)
Signalstrength: (shows nothing)

There is no button: 'properties wireless network' (sorry, don't know the english text on this button, I have Windows 7 ultimate, Dutch version)
If I click 'details' button: the content is empty!?!?!?
It doesn't show anything, no adresses, no MAC, no lease, nothing...

IPCONFIG /ALL says:
C:\Users\Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP-configuratie
Hostnaam . . . . . . . . . . . . : CC*****-B (Computer name blocked for security purposes...)
Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . :
Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee
Tunnel-adapter voor LAN-verbinding*:
Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
C:\Users\Administrator>


The weird thing is, when I insert the TP-Link USB adapter in my Laptop, it also wants to install it, but can't find the drivers, I again download them from TP-Link website and install drivers manually.
The device gets recognised and the drivers get installed fine! (yes, also the notification about the drivers not digitally signed by MS...so just continued...).
Then automatically you see the wireless system tray icon searching for available networks, it finds my network and asks for the key, I insert the key and voilá, Internet!!!
On my Laptop, with the same Windows 7 Ultimate installation, same TP-Link Wireless USB adapter, same latest downloaded drivers from TP-Link website, same process.... So, yes internet on my Laptop but not on my Desktop....
2 identical systems (one laptop, one desktop), identical Windows, etc. But one works, the other not...

How is this possible?
How can I solve the problem?
Anybody?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, does a wired connection work to this computer? That's a useful test to narrow down what is happening.

I'd start with a stack repair, I don't see the adapter at all there.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Next, I'd like to see this with the adapter connected.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

Finally, let's see this.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## pallemans (Jul 23, 2010)

First off all, thanks for the quick reaction.
Second: I know a lot about PC's, so you don't have to explain to me how to make a screenshot, I know.
Third: I've made 2 screenshots with everything needed to know:

- Screencap 1: You see the TP-Link as a device working but not making the link that it is a Wireless adapter. Wireless within windows just says NO device for wireless connection is installed, but it is, damn it!...
- Screencap 2: My other USB Wireless Adapter, a Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB adapter, which works fine, and you see my network called SMC (the routers brandname) and that it is connected and me having Internet connection (so I can write on this forum).
- (you also see the INTEL PRO 1000 device which I also disabled, because this is for Wired Ethernet. I don't have a cable now going from the router to the desktop, so I can't hook it up, but it works I know, (previously we always had a cable connection with our desktop, we now want wireless = no wires through the house!). 

But this has nothing to do with the fact that the TP-Link adapter doesn't do it's purpose: searching for wireless networks and connect to mine after entering security key...)

Here're the screens:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume you have version 2, as I don't see a Windows 7 driver for v1. I also assume you are using the driver-only download. Suggest you uninstall it and try the full package to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## pallemans (Jul 23, 2010)

Doesn't make a difference. The device is a V1. But like I said before, I installed it on my laptop with the driver-only V2 windows 7 driver and there, on the laptop, it worked. But on my Desktop,,,nada!?!
I also tried installing V1, ánd the full package. Everytime after removing it completely off course! But no luck...

Strange huh?!

Anymore ideas, someone?
And please I have excluded most typical scenarios... as what I, as a former helpdesk employee for a respectable IT company, used to do for a living daily and was trained to do...

It's probably something either silly, like a check-box somewhere in a Windows7-settings or in the driver-settings or so...
or some hacking sh*t in the registry...
That''s what I think is the problem...
But my knowledge doesn't go that deep (i'm not a developer, or hacker).

So please help....!
One more thing... when the device is installed properly (the driver that is), the device itself has a green light in it. It just blinks continuously with 'long blinks'.... like ON.....one...two...three...OFF...1....2....3....ON.....1....2.....3....OFF etc.etc.etc.
I read about what it means on TPlink website, but can't place it together with my problem...

Cheers!


----------



## pallemans (Jul 23, 2010)

PS: Could Kaspersky cause the problem?
It is installed on my Desktop, but not on my laptop. I don't have any virusapp. on my laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Kaspersky (and any other security application) can cause almost any networking problem. Especially the strange ones. Suggest you uninstall it--here is the Removal Tool--and see if that helps. If that does fix the problem and you don't have particularly dangerous web habits consider using the Windows firewall and Microsoft Security Essentials for your anti-malware needs.

A 32-bit vs. 64-bit system could make a difference, but you said your systems are identical.

As one more straw to grasp, try the Vista V1 full package. To run it right click on it and select Troubleshoot compatibility. For the first try just use "recommended" settings. For subsequent tries force Vista SP2 or Vista SP1.


----------



## pallemans (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks TerryNet, will try soon....
I have 32-bit on both systems.
Can I not just disable Kasperky, rather than to completely remove it?
I tried already with disabled Kaspersky, but again no luck...

Never done what you call: "Troubleshoot compatibility". Will figure out how to do this and try it soon. (don't know what you mean by 'force Vista SP2 or SP1', because I got Win7, what does Vista have to do with it?) But like I said, I will try as it is "one more straw to grasp"!

Will post soon....
PS: I need a program like Kaspersky for my 'dangerous web habits' like torrents! 
And I always disable Windows built-in Firewall,,, hate does pop-ups al the time! And Kaspersky gives me a very secure PC anyways....


----------



## TraderLars (Jul 25, 2010)

Pallemans:

This is a really interesting scenario. I'm excited to learn what the ultimate solution will be. Since you mentioned that it may have something to do with questionable downloads and things of that sort including possible antivirus software, I'd like to make a quick suggestion that will only take a moment of your time. I'd like to know if you can get the connection working on the desktop if you boot into "safe mode with networking." This will disable a lot of the unnecessary software as I'm sure you already know. I apologize if you have tried this already, but I haven't seen it mentioned.

All the best,

TraderLars


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Question: "Can I not just disable Kasperky, rather than to completely remove it?"

Answer: "I tried already with disabled Kaspersky, but again no luck..." 

Actually "Troubleshoot compatibility" is Microsoft's term for how to try to make older versions of programs work in Windows 7.


----------

